# Char's Aquarium Adventures!



## CharStarr (Jul 3, 2012)

*So ever since I got Kudo in May he just keeps moving up in size until now where is in a nice big comfy 10 gallon tank. He went from a 1/4 gallon, 1 gallon, 5 gallon to a 10 gallon. When I first got him I had no idea I could put other fish with him and though I was excited to learn I could, I always made sure he was properly taken care of first and foremost. I have tried putting cardinal tetra (NOT neon tetra) in there with him and at first in the 5 gallon it worked but when I switched to a 10 gallon they passed away. After my tank was cycled I tried to put another 6 tetra in there but now I'm down to two. I don't think I will try again with the cardinal tetra, I read somewhere last night that they are not actually recommended for beginner aquarists and that I was misled by the manager of the fish department at PJ Pets. I hate that they passed away and I hope the final two I have left don't. They seem to be okay, eating bloodworms and flakes. My two ADFs Hip and Hop seem to be doing well though I haven't seem them eat yet and that worries me, though I have seen them on the bottom of the tank. I'm HOPING that meant they were hunting for the food. Kudo eats like a champ, he knows that in the morning it's feeding time and right before I go to bed it's feeding time again. He's an amazing little guy and I love him. I would like to put some little fish in with him but I'm going to try and read up on different species of tetra, possibly neon? And see if I can get one that is more suitable to my newbie status. I'm also looking into getting a snail or ghost shrimp to help with the left over food in the bottom of the tank, I have to price check ghost shrimp here in Ontario and see how much they are. Anyways that's all for my first post. Talk soon!*


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Hello and Welcome Charr..I know what you mean, my Sammy is doing the same thing, when I first got him he went from the basic petco bowl, to a Kritter Keeper, a med size, then to a 3 gal tank, and now is in a 5 gal..it's funny how they grow, and you see all the features coming out, colors, the shape of the mouth, the lips get bigger, they grow..and need more room..I haven't tried to put in any tankmates yet, probably won't until I can get him his next upgrade a 10g

Sounds like you have a big happy lil family there..with the ADf's and dogs and a cat..we only have 2 fishy's..but that is fine for us..(me and my daughter) Sorry to hear bout your lil fishy's..

The Ghost shrimp I hear work well, if you get them..post some pix..would love to see!!


----------



## CharStarr (Jul 3, 2012)

*Thanks lelei! I had no idea how much bettas can grab ahold of your heart but Im hooked! Yeah we definetely do have quite a big family but Ive always been a huge animal lover like yourself and I just cant help it. Did you make that image of Sammy yourself? It's fantastic! I think I will definetely look into the ghost shrimp and I will post pics to show you! Thanks for the warm welcome again! *


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

I did, I made it on PIzap on Facebook I am hooked too..lol..no pun intended..but wow..these fish got me!! The betta bug has bit me hard..I do want another one The one in the middle of my Avi is my rescue..Sapphire..you can see more in my albums


----------



## CharStarr (Jul 3, 2012)

*Oh Sapphire is gorgeous! Where did you rescue him from? I will definetely be taking a look at your albums! I love looking at other bettas and their tanks!*


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

A friend of mine who coulnt take care of him anymore..and wad going to flush him..cause he looked dead..so I told her no yu will not be flushing him I willbtake him..and I nursed him back tobhealth..and he is growing and thriving..and I am so exstatic..and I send her pics from time to time..and shee is completley amazed its the same fish,


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Aww I can tell you really love your little guy! :3




lelei said:


> A friend of mine who coulnt take care of him anymore..and wad going to flush him..cause he looked dead..so I told her no yu will not be flushing him I willbtake him..and I nursed him back tobhealth..and he is growing and thriving..and I am so exstatic..and I send her pics from time to time..and shee is completley amazed its the same fish,


OMG that is so sad!! I bet she is surprised at how he is now. Good for you for saving his life!! Any live fish that is flushed will die from temperature shock.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Aww I can tell you really love your little guy! :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Tenny..I was soo upset, but I figured I would be able to do it, after reading all about it here on this wonderful forum, and having support from eveyone here, gave me that courage, I would of never attempted it, if it wasn't for the knowledgeable people here, It is amazing what a lil salt treatment, and a Lot of TLC can do for a sick fish..and to see such amazing results, makes me know that if needed, I would do it again, to save another fish..the results are incredible..I love my lil Sapphire..he truly is a miracle fish..;-) 
When she sees the pix..she said she only wishes she could of done that..he was in a vase, and was cold, no heater, no plants, only sharp rocks, filled half way up..it was soo sad..I am soo glad I took him..He was a wedding present ~


----------



## CharStarr (Jul 3, 2012)

*Teeney, yeah I really do. Lelei, aww that fish is zoo lucky to have you take care of him! It must be awesome watching him get better and happier!*


----------



## CharStarr (Jul 3, 2012)

*So here's my second log in my journal! Kudo is such a friendly little guy, he comes up to the front of tank whenever I walk into my room and he likes to be fed one pellet at a time, (he's quite the diva!). He never flares at me and he's not scared of my finger when I put it near him. He's absolutely adorable. Which brings me to my next problem; I have been bitten by the betta bug and now that Kudo's tank is all done nicely with his tank mates and plants and hiding spots, I want another betta!! It gets even harder coming on to this website and seeing all the beautiful bettas in the classified ads here!! Anyways, I still have yet to price the shrimps and snails, I've seen some on Kijiji but I think I may look at Big Al's and PJs prices, maybe even Pet Smart but they are completely out of the way from my place.*


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

_Oh yes, once your bitten, there is no turning back,:lol: I was bitten before I took in Sapphire, and was not really ready for another one, but the opportunity presented itself, so now I have 2 and still want another one,:-D but for now, I have to wait.. you could always to a divided tank, like a 6 gal with 2 fishy's or a 10 gal, that is the best solution for 2, or two small 3-4 gal tanks, if you get another one what do you have in mind?:hmm:_


----------



## CharStarr (Jul 3, 2012)

*lelei, well as you know I bought Spyro yesterday, I was just planning to get my mystery snail but then all of a sudden I've decided to get a new betta and then my mom decides she wants one and then BOOM, Dexter and Spyro come home. Craziness. Those are some great ideas! Thank you! Is there a specific kind you want for your third betta?*


----------



## CharStarr (Jul 3, 2012)

*My third journal entry, so yesterday I got Spyro my very handsome super delta male. He is quite the strong, independent one and snaps up food like a piranha whereas Kudo is my analytical, friendly prince that loves to be fed pellet by pellet. Kudo likes to look up at his food then eats it, Spyro just snaps it up. I love them both so much! I've already thought of a name for my third betta, Ripto, which is a character from the Spyro game lol. All three will have a pattern that is totally coincidental. Though I am not getting a third for quite some time. I think I have plenty for now. I want to set up Spyro in a 5 gallon tank with a mystery snail or two. I don't think shrimp would survive with him lol so I'll put some cherry shrimp in with Kudo eventually. I think I'm naming my mystery snail Gus, but I'm not sure. My ADF Hop passed away the other day and that really broke my heart, I'm hoping Hip will be okay...*


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It's cute how different their personalities are.


----------



## CharStarr (Jul 3, 2012)

*It really is, people don't give fish as pets enough credit or a chance. They are amazing, so friendly and personable.*


----------



## CharStarr (Jul 3, 2012)

*It's been awhile since I've written in my journal. Up until this weekend I havent been feeling very well, my anxiety has been through the roof. Sometimes it just flares up and I hate feeling that way. That mixed with the depression just makes it a hard rut to get out of but Im doing my best. This weekend my husband and I celebrated our 2nd wedding anniversary, it was amazing. We went out dancing and then yesterday we were hung over (LOL) so we stayed home and ordered in and watched movies together. All the fishies are doing well, one of my spotted nerite snails passed away the other day, it was really awful. Ugh. Anyways, tomorrow doing water changes in all the tanks and hopefully taking the three doggies out for a walk!*


----------

